# Restored My jailbroken iphone!!!



## hydroro27 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have iphone 3g that was jailbroken and i accidently restored it
Trying to get it to work again
what do i have to do


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello hydroro27,

If a jailbroken device is restored, it's returned to the original firmware and you should be up and running again. Meaning the phone is in it's original state and is no longer jailbroken. If you want to jailbreak it again, you need to redo that procedure. Let us know your firmware+modem firmware versions.


----------



## dumberthancomp. (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a similar situation... I bought a jail broken iphone 3 from craigslist for my son's birthday (only to use as an ipod) in only a few hours he locked it up so I had to restore it... WELL, now I cannot jailbreak it... What do I do now??? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> If a jailbroken device is restored, it's returned to the original firmware and you should be up and running again. *Meaning the phone is in it's original state and is no longer jailbroken. If you want to jailbreak it again, you need to redo that procedure.* Let us know your firmware+modem firmware versions.


----------



## winxp rules (Jul 28, 2011)

dumberthancomp. said:


> I have a similar situation... I bought a jail broken iphone 3 from craigslist for my son's birthday (only to use as an ipod) in only a few hours he locked it up so I had to restore it... WELL, now I cannot jailbreak it... What do I do now??? Thanks for any help!


download redsn0w
1. put your iphone in dfu mode(google it)
and then click the jailbreak button
2. click next a few times and it should say exploiting with limera1n
3. if it says it is a tethered jailbreak then you must put it in dfu mode again and click just boot


----------



## dumberthancomp. (Jul 17, 2012)

I appreciate your response and time... It only took me to itunes to restore it again...I'm not sure what's going on I am positive I'm doing something WRONG!!!


----------



## dumberthancomp. (Jul 17, 2012)

Where do I look or how do I know what firmware+modem firmware version I have???


----------



## dumberthancomp. (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok so I restored it again because thats what it prompted me to do... NOW same thing as before "There is NO SIM CARD installed in the iphone you are attempting to activate"! What can I do??? I am SO Frustrated! Thanks


----------



## Bearinc65 (Aug 7, 2012)

dumberthancomp. said:


> Ok so I restored it again because thats what it prompted me to do... NOW same thing as before "There is NO SIM CARD installed in the iphone you are attempting to activate"! What can I do??? I am SO Frustrated! Thanks


Have you considered it maybe the sim card itself ? I had a similar problem with my mobile and got a replacement sim card, it worked strait away!


----------

